# Looking for 37-42" LCD display



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, my mom's TV has been going for a while now, so I want to get her a new TV for Christmas. This will go into her bedroom because we do not have the space or inclination to move a older TV upstairs (32" Toshiba monster purchased about 10 years ago).

Current TV: 20" RCA TV, 4:3 aspect ratio.

Looking for: Larger replacement. Will be hooking up DirecTV and BluRay player, so at least two HDMI ports is a must. 

Will not buy: Vizio.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I've been very happy with my LG 47LH40 LCD. 

4 HDMI, 2 component, 2 composite & RGB-PC.

It automatically shuts off any inputs not used, so that makes moving between inputs simple. It also works with the RC series of DirecTv remotes as well. I wouldn't hesitate to get another one.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If looking to keep price down you might want to check out the Insignia's at Best Buy. I picked up a 22" 1080p LCD a couple months ago and like it, plus it comes with a 2 year warranty. Even the remote was a nice backlight and the instructions had the code for DirecTV STB's that worked nicely.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I've been very happy with the Samsung LN40B640 from Best Buy. My wife and I got it for 1099.99 on sale (down from 1399.99 i think...)

It goes on sale quite frequently, but I love it


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Samsung and Panasonic are tops. keep an eye on this site www.slickdeals.net. folks find a lot of great deals there. currently you can get a decent Sharp model at Walmart for under 700. it just depends on your budget


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll second that a 720p set would be perfectly acceptable in this situation. I would also suggest keeping an eye on dealnews here:

http://dealnews.com/categories/Electronics/Televisions/159.html?iref=dnhd


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

cygnusloop said:


> I'll second that a 720p set would be perfectly acceptable in this situation. I would also suggest keeping an eye on dealnews here:
> 
> http://dealnews.com/categories/Electronics/Televisions/159.html?iref=dnhd


That's a great site. It's run by a friend of my brother. When he first told me about it, I thought it was sort of a joke...until I found some great deals there.


----------



## tadtam (Apr 2, 2008)

Just bought this 9/27/09 for my Mother-in-law:

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-LN37B550-37-Inch-1080p-Touch/dp/B0021L9HN2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1257393890&sr=8-2

Bought it Sunday evening, it was delivered and placed in my Mother-in-law's living room at 9:30 AM Wednesday. They air freighted it from PA... unbelivable!! We live on Cape Cod, MA and never expected such fast, efficient, freindly service.

Great TV at exceptional price. AMAZON is great company. This is 3rd time I purchased a TV from them..

Good luck on your selection.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> Looking for: Larger replacement. Will be hooking up DirecTV and BluRay player, so at least two HDMI ports is a must.
> 
> Will not buy: Vizio.


Curious to know why you reject Vizio. I have a Vizio 37 inch 720p LCD in my bedroom, and it has performed quite well. My only real complaint is that I'd like to have a 42 inch set.

That being said, the following model from Best Buy is a Consumer Reports Best Buy in the December issue and is on sale this week for $498.99. I'd say go for it! 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insigni...HDTV/9155479.p?id=1218038552349&skuId=9155479


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm super happy with my 42" Panny Plasma(TC-P42S1), is there a reason you don't consider plasmas?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm a fan of LG. I gave the LG 37LCD to my mother two years ago and it's been 100% hassle-free and everyone loves it, and I have 3 LG TVs in my house, all also hassle free and providing years of reliable service.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmm.....
From what I read, Vizios, once they are out of warranty, can't really be fixed, and are disposable. Also, my mom says so, and since it's a present for my mom, wellll....
Plasma take more energy than LCDs


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Fair enough. If you are buying before Sunday, as I mentioned before, this is by far the best deal: The Insignia 42" 1080p model NS-L42Q-10A, on sale for $498.99 at Best Buy.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insigni...HDTV/9155479.p?id=1218038552349&skuId=9155479

Normally, I'm leery of store brand products (two of my 3 HD capable TV's ar Sonys), but this one seems to be very highly rated. They don't offer a 42 incher in 720p, and this model at present is cheaper than the 37 inch 720p model.
Edit - This set is supposedly made for BB by LG. Don't know if that's true.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> I'm super happy with my 42" Panny Plasma(TC-P42S1), is there a reason you don't consider plasmas?


I just got one of these as well, my first Plasma. Was a bit worried to go that route at first, but now I am happy I did.

They dont look quite as good in the stores (lighting), but at home it is phenomenal. It blows away any other LCD that I have seen close in price. Power consumption is really not that much more than an LCD either and burn-in/IR I have had no issues with so far.

Only thing is that the screen is a bit more reflective, so I still like my LCD in my main living room (which has a ton of windows). In my bedroom though the S1 is just stunning.

If you want to go LCD only and are on a budget....Samsung B550 is probably the best route to take. More expensive than others, but it is the best picture IMO and it is noticeable.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm looking at Sears, and the Samsung 40" LN40B630N1FXZA looks very attractive at $879, especially with 18 month no interest financing. Opinions?


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Looks like a very decent choice only thing i dislike about most samsung hdtvs is that they do not have multiple dedicated composite inputs like other manufactures and those still come in handy to me but over all a very good choice

Thses are some other choices for you

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+BRAVIA+/+40%22+Class+/+1080p+/+120Hz+/+LCD+HDTV/9222272.p?id=1218062117582&skuId=9222272

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Toshiba+-+REGZA+/+40%22+Class+/+1080p+/+120Hz+/+LCD+HDTV/9301418.p?id=1218080215755&skuId=9301418


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

The B630 or B650 are very good choices from Samsung. Even the B550 is an awesome 1080p 60hz TV. They all have very nice pictures right out of the box and have good video handling.



naijai said:


> Looks like a very decent choice only thing i dislike about most samsung hdtvs is that they do not have multiple dedicated composite inputs like other manufactures and those still come in handy to me but over all a very good choice
> 
> Thses are some other choices for you
> 
> ...


Just for reference, that Toshiba looks like crap compared to the Samsung's or Sony you linked to IMO. But it is just my opinion.

I was VERY close to buying it but luckily did a lot more comparison and found it to be lacking, even though it gets very good reviews even on avsforum. It is blocky in its picture handling and is clearly below some of the better TVs that are not much more. It is better than a lot of other TVs though.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

If Samsungs B650 are as good as the A650 from last year, then you'll be happy. The A650 is awesome for the price & was highly recommended on AVS.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Grentz said:


> The B630 or B650 are very good choices from Samsung. Even the B550 is an awesome 1080p 60hz TV. They all have very nice pictures right out of the box and have good video handling.
> 
> Just for reference, that Toshiba looks like crap compared to the Samsung's or Sony you linked to IMO. But it is just my opinion.
> 
> I was VERY close to buying it but luckily did a lot more comparison and found it to be lacking, even though it gets very good reviews even on avsforum. It is blocky in its picture handling and is clearly below some of the better TVs that are not much more. It is better than a lot of other TVs though.


Thanks i didn't know that


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> I'm looking at Sears, and the Samsung 40" LN40B630N1FXZA looks very attractive at $879, especially with 18 month no interest financing. Opinions?


This television has been purchased, and is now awaiting pickup on Saturday. Also contacted DirecTV, and have a HD-DVR install scheduled already. And, the BluRay player is under my desk at work.

The only surprising thing? No selling of Monster Cables on us.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats on the new purchase, you will be thrilled with the B630 Sammy, its a great TV.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, I managed to get friend with truck over here on Saturday. In addition to picking up a ton of wood pellets, we also picked up the new TV and dropped off the old one at the dump.

Even with the old SD box, my mom was impressed. Had to explain to her why Fox News is letterboxed at the moment. That will change next Saturday. 

I also hooked up a el-cheapo indoor antenna, and actually picked up most of the stations in the area with the exception of 6 and 10 which I believe are in the UHF band.

Back in late September, I had ordered and received some Linksys Wireless Adapters. While they were designed for gaming systems in mind, they appear to be working perfectly with the TV. Should be great when I get the HD-DVR and BluRay all hooked up.

I also like the media-playing feature as well from the USB. I think I made a great selection.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sounds great Mark. Hope you enjoy the new setup!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm sure my mother will enjoy it, since it's in her room. The fun part will be the explaining how DVR works, and how she can time-shift programming and skip commercials. Then, comes the BluRay player.


----------

